# Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Its official. Computers really do hate me. They would rather die then be in my care. Well, long story short my computer got a viris(I suspect from an ex friend messing with it) and it died. no internet, no word processing, no games, no sound, no nothing it is D.E.A.D. Anyone know of a zombie potion for computers? I could deal with it if it was only half dead. So yeah, i am sitting here in the library, being very annoyed that i must use their computers instead of the one i have at home. GRRRRRR Once my cousin took a baseball bat to his old computer, that sounds like fun!

So yeah, just telling y'all why i haven't been online in three days.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Are you sure it's the computer you want to beat senseless?:googly:

Viruses suck, and sometimes computers do, too. I'm normally very easy going and even-tempered, but nothing can get me short-fused quicker than a temperamental computer.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

zombie potion -----i think its called virus scan
na really that sucks i know the feeling my died but it was the hard drive--lost everything


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Not everyone will agree with me, but if/when you get your machine back up, get a copy of Norton Internet Suite. I was plagued with spyware, adware, bugs, you-name-it until I got this product. The WinXX firewall applet isn't much help for most of the really bad stuff that's out there. Norton usually has some rebates going on; I bought the 3-license version (I have several machines) and after the rebates it cost me just $20. I scan weekly, use the Auto-Update feature, and pay about $40 each year to renew the subscription. I've used it for 3+ years - no problems at all.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i got norton too-- with no problems


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Ditto Otaku and Pyro - I'm the only one in the house with Norton and the only one who hasn't gotten a virus in years. (knock on wood)


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's another option - we use the business edition at my work. Again, no problems. And it's free...

http://free.avg.com/


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

GC if your PC will boot the best thing to do is start from scratch and reformat/reinstall Windows. But you will loose everthing on your harddrive.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Windows Defender (a free program from Microsoft) is also useful to have (as a computer geek once told me, one program is no longer enough). We were plagued by a downloader once and that was the only program that was able to kill it (we also use SpyBot, Ad-Aware, and Norton, and scan regularly).


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I use norton on my own computer but have be playing with the free avg on the kids kids computer and it is holding up well 14 months no virus and that beats nortons record.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks for the advice guys. i fear that the one solution for this is a new computer. grrrr. being that the internet don't work i can't download anything like what otaku suggested. thanks though. i had stuff to keep my computer viris and whatever free, from macafee or whatever. but it oviously don't work.


----------

